# Tapered trouser legs



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

How many of you taper the legs of new trousers? If you do, to what width do you taper them and on what trousers?

I only taper the legs of my khakis and maybe some cords. I've found that tapering the legs of my suit trousers doesn't look as good due to the shoes I normally wear with them (660's and 563's). However, slightly flood hemmed khakis with tapered legs look great, especially with 996's or top-siders.

af


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I have had my khakis tapered by a tailor. I'd have to measure them, but I think around 17" or so at the leg opening probably is ideal. I like the way that tapered pants look, and I am a shorter guy and do not like a lot of material gathered at my ankles. I go with a minimal break (or no break), as well. It's not something that I have considered having done with suit pants.


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

Ron_A said:


> I have had my khakis tapered by a tailor. I'd have to measure them, but I think around 17" or so at the leg opening probably is ideal. I like the way that tapered pants look, and I am a shorter guy and do not like a lot of material gathered at my ankles. I go with a minimal break (or no break), as well. It's not something that I have considered having done with suit pants.


17 inches sounds huge! Perhaps you and I are referencing two different measurments. I'm referring to the width/diameter of where your pants are cuffed.

asf


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

ASF said:


> 17 inches sounds huge! Perhaps you and I are referencing two different measurments. I'm referring to the width/diameter of where your pants are cuffed.
> 
> asf


Ron A means the circumference of the hem opening is 17" (or 8.5" diameter). I taper some of my pants (both chinos and suit pants) to something between 16.5-17.5 circumference, but it just depends on the pants and my mood.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes, Cardinal is correct -- I was referring to 8.5" diameter (or 17" total circumference).


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

With me, suit pant to 17", chinos and odd trousers 16", linen pants to 15" (because only worn in summer with moccasins). For reasons listed by Ron_A.


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

AldenPyle said:


> With me, suit pant to 17", chinos and odd trousers 16", linen pants to 15" (because only worn in summer with moccasins). For reasons listed by Ron_A.


I've been here since 2004 (mostly lurking). I've learned to always listen to AldenPyle.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

What is the general cost to have trousers tapered and re-hemmed? Is this a simple task most tailors can successfully make look good? How high up can they begin tapering? Never had this done but definitely need it done to a pair of baggy trousers. They fit me perfectly in the waist but they are really full. Thoughts?


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

rbstc123 said:


> What is the general cost to have trousers tapered and re-hemmed? Is this a simple task most tailors can successfully make look good? How high up can they begin tapering? Never had this done but definitely need it done to a pair of baggy trousers. They fit me perfectly in the waist but they are really full. Thoughts?


I've had baggy pants taken in through the seat and all the way down. It is pretty straightforward. The worst thing I've had to deal with is a pair of solid gray pants that were taken in quite a bit: they still have the original crease about 1.5 inches inside the new one. Because of the color and material, the crease shows.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Man, you guys are talking about tapering and going on about 17". Those are flairs in my book. My jeans, chinos and cords are 14"
And that's how I buy them, always have. I never taper trouser legs post-purchase. Suits no bigger than 16"


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

Tapering, or pegging, alone should cost around fifteen dollars or so; adding cuffs might mean another twelve or fourteen dollars.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Definitely considering this, just got my Bills M1s hemmed and the openings are huge. Wore them today with longwings and they were OK but with loafers they would look silly.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

It's a fashion thing, which seems to swing in a small way among most trad dressers: I'm trying to get with certainly no more than 8 1/2, but years ago the old farts used to mock you if you had to take off your shoes to remove your pants. It does also depend on the shape of your legs, though, and to some extent the size of your feet.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Man, you guys are talking about tapering and going on about 17". Those are flairs in my book. My jeans, chinos and cords are 14"
> And that's how I buy them, always have. I never taper trouser legs post-purchase. Suits no bigger than 16"


where do you get these lilliputian chinos?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

JakeLA said:


> where do you get these lilliputian chinos?


They're not really chinos, but that seems to be the easiest word to use to describe non-denim cotton jeans in various colours so that people underastand I'm not talking about denim and not about semi-formal slacks either.
Basically, just drainpipe non-denim cotton jeans. Sold in shops all over Europe. I have a pair in burgundy and a pair in green.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I think it is best done on trousers that already have a bit of a modern fit. Otherwise, you can take the whole leg in but that costs more. I'm thinking of trying 17" on suit trousers since that's roughly the Mad Men/JFK standard.

AldenPyle is the master of no break and taper here. You can do far worse things than listen to him.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> They're not really chinos, but that seems to be the easiest word to use to describe non-denim cotton jeans in various colours so that people underastand I'm not talking about denim and not about semi-formal slacks either.
> Basically, just drainpipe non-denim cotton jeans. Sold in shops all over Europe. I have a pair in burgundy and a pair in green.


Twill jeans.


----------



## Mr.K (Sep 20, 2010)

I have all my khakis tapered to 7.5" leg opening. It seems to look best with my smaller feet. Suits are at 8" leg openig. I can't too much fabric at my ankles.


----------

